# Warning: Krylon UV coating over acrylics!



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

In hopes of cutting the glossy sheen of the acrylic paints on my figures, and to protect them from the sun, I sprayed them with a coat of Krylon's "UV Resistant Clear" matte finish. Well, it didn't really do much for the sheen, but several days later the figures still have a slightly sticky feel to them. 

Apparently the clear coat is incompatible with some of the acrylics I used, but not all of them.The parts which were painted primarily with "Patio Paints" seem to be affected the most. The artist's acrylics are somewhat affected. The Apple Barrel flat paint and the Tamiya "flesh" color are only slightly affected, if at all.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Uh oh









I jut purchased a can of this stuff to try out on some flat cars and gondolas we're redoing. The regular Matte Finish has never given me troubles and is my preferred sealer for dry transfers, decals, and as a dull coat. I have never tried the UV variety before and thought it might be worth a try to see if it prevents sun bleaching. I hope it works, but thanks for the heads up and I'll do a test before potentially ruining something.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

You might try a coat of Testors clear before you apply the Krylon. That's what I do & I haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. I've used the UV coating on some figures before with great results. I suspect the patio paints have the same plasticizer as the artist acrylics and that's what the coating is reacting with. Did you give the acrylics a few hours to dry out before UV coating?? 
Chris


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, they had at least a day to dry. 

Today I set one of them out in the sun to see if that would help any. On the contrary, it made the sticky areas even softer.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm. Which polyclay is the figure made out of? I'm wondering if it's the polyclay plasticizer and not the UV spray??? 
Chris


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

The figures are made of Premo.


----------

